# flowgrind now supports FreeBSD pluggable congestion control modules



## oxygenx (Mar 16, 2012)

Hi,

I'm the developer of flowgrind [1], a tcp performance measurement tool. I'd like to announce that I added direct support of the pluggable congestion control algos in FreeBSD 9.0. As I don't use FreeBSD on a regular basis I'd love to get some feedback if it's useful and how well it's working from you guys before adding it to the release. It's available in the git master branch [2].

Thank you in advance.

[1] https://launchpad.net/flowgrind
[2] https://github.com/flowgrind/flowgrind


----------

